# Whats with Mac?



## jrnetwork (Aug 10, 2005)

Why hanst it died out yet?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm not a mac user, but a brand that has been going strong for almost 30 years doesn't just die out.


----------



## jrnetwork (Aug 10, 2005)

Well its on its way there, if there are 15 IBMs for every Mac, something's bound to happen. Not to metion all the other ppl who make PCs (Dell, Gateway, etc.)


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

*psst* IBM is one of the least popular pc makers out there these days, they mostly do business things. Face it, apple is going to leave no matter how badly you want it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

There are more than 15 Honda Civics for every Bentley too, but Bentley isn't going anywhere.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL I doubt Macs are going anywhere, they still sell at a decent price and those who love them will pay that price, and yes it has its good fan group. Picture a horrible tv show that they may air, but that show has its own group that loves the show, and will only tune to that channel for that show. That is a potential to bring more people into watching the tv channel, and may even get those hooked on that particular show watching more of that channel.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Think of it as Christianity vs. Judaism. One came first, the other was born from that first one, the second now is much more popular, but neither one is going anywhere.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Huh? Windows didn't come from Mac...it was announced before Mac OS came out.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I meant with Apple.


----------



## jrnetwork (Aug 10, 2005)

jrnetwork said:


> Well its on its way there, if there are 15 IBMs for every Mac, something's bound to happen. Not to metion all the other ppl who make PCs (Dell, Gateway, etc.)


By that I meant something BAD is going to happen to apple. Eventually it wont be able to keep up. First it was the IBM barrier (back in the '80s), then when Windows was released, Apple took another huge blow. Now with more PC manufacturers (Dell, Gateway, etc.) Apple is pretty much doomed. The only way I see apple surviving is if it lives off its iPod. Its the most popular MP3 Player in the market, but that can change.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Once again, Bentley doesn't sell nearly as many cars as Honda- but they're doing just fine.

Apple's sales have increased more than a billion dollars from a year ago. Why would they have problems now?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah apple is gonna live for awhile, and not selling off to gateway or dell actually makes them better, less variables.


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

if anything , PCs are slowing down.. i bought a gateway PIII 733 mhz back in 2000, and it finally died earlier this year.. and with 384 megs of ram and a pentium 3, it was still considerably faster than my friend's brand new dell. i now own a gateway 5310S and while it's fast, it still could be faster.. i was a little dissapointed at how little of a difference i saw between a new computer and a 5 year old computer.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Just put win98 on the new computer. Then see the speed. You gotta realize that they (os producers) are trying to use every last bit of power in the new machines to "improve" the UI.


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

I am not sure what the new Intel platform is going to mean for Apple, but Apple is stronger and has a "slightly" larger market share than it has in years.

One reason is they work. They add devices cleanly, very few even require some esoteric driver software and they are actually UNIX boxes in disguise. This means they have a MUCH stronger security. 
Talk about viruses....we don't

And the graphics world will still always depens on either Silicon graphics Unix platforms or macintish systems for those of us that can's afford an SGI system.

John


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Maybe this has something to do with it.



Oh, and before someone else feels like posting such an inane topic, why don't you do a search in the forum for the others that are just like it?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Meh, i need something to talk about. My next computer may be a Mac. Once the intel switch if I see more games for Mac you can see me get a nice and new system with Mac and prolly do a videocard upgrade.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

You can already run Mac OS on a PC
http://www.pcworld.com/news/article/0,aid,122207,00.asp


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Ssh, quiet. most of us know that but we dont talk about it here


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Sure, but its against the TOS for OS X.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Indeed, its illegal and not for the faint of heart.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

And the hush goes over the crowd. *huuuusssssssssssssh*


----------

